# [nouvelles] Projet d'achat d'un laptop chez keynux

## sebtx

Salut @ tous et joyeux nowel :p

Voilà donc pour ce noël 2006 j'ai l'intention de remplacer mon pc portable fujitsu... par un PC portable sur-mesure adapté à mes besoins.

Ne voulant pas reproduire l'erreur que j'ai commis en prenant un PC équipé de toutes ces microsofteries inutiles au commun des mortels voulant disposer d'un système libre (en particulier sous gentoo). 

Donc c'est parti, je cherche sur google des bons assembleurs proposant leurs configs nues de tout logiciel. A noter que les commerces du coin ne proposant pas de PCs dépourvus de win XP familial, j'ai dû me rabattre sur le net pour trouver mon bonheur. 

Bref paprès maintes recherches, il s'avère que le site keynux.com propose du matériel répondant parfaitement à mes attentes. Le prix, assez élevé, est-il signe d'une qualité bien supérieure à fujitsu ? j'ose y croire, voyant la m**** que je fujitsu est: 2 ans d'emmerdements en tout genre.

Mais une question se pose alors: Puis-je acheter sans aucune crainte ce PC chez keynux ? Y-a-t'il quelqu'un qui a déjà acheté quelquechose chez eux ?  si oui pouvez-vous partager votre expérience ?

Ce genre d'assembleur se fait rare de nos jours malgré tout ce qui est fait pour tenter de généraliser ce genre d'action. Alors aujourd'hui je veux bien faire l'effort d'acheter chez quelqu'un qui n'impose pas un choix à ses clients, même si je dois payer un peu plus cher.

Je suis donc dans l'attente de vos retours d'expériences  :Smile: 

----------

## AigleFR

Salut,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un portable de chez keynux. Je l'ai acheté il y a déjà un petit moment, mais il tourne toujours très bien. Pour te répondre, je suis très satisfait de mon portable, qui tourne sans problème sous gentoo. L'avantage de keynux est qu'il te propose du matériel de qualité et compatible linux (même si pour certain il faut passer par des wrapper), en gros tu galère si tu veux faire marcher le winmodem.

Personnellement, je suis très satisfait de mon achat. Je te conseille tout de même de bien lire les conditions générales de vente. De plus il y a d'autres site qui te propose des ordinateurs portable sans windows (pour voir si tu trouve moins cher).

----------

## Scullder

 *Quote:*   

> Le prix, assez élevé, est-il signe d'une qualité bien supérieure à fujitsu ?

 

En général, plus le marque ou le magasin est peu importante, plus c'est cher et ça n'a pas de rapport avec la qualité. Bon je vais pas en faire une règle générale mais c'est ma constatation.

Le petit magasin du coin se prend quasiment toujours une marge importante (en général, différence de 200 sur un pc à 800 par rapport à ce qu'on trouve sur le net sur ldlc par exemple), le petite marque qui ne fabrique pas beaucoup de pc a des coûts de fabrication/distribution/toussa assez élevé.

Bon vu le matos, c'est assez tentant en effet de mettre quelques  de plus et d'avoir un pc compatible Linux.

Perso, en ce qui concerne la qualité (et fiabilité), j'ai repéré des bonnes marques comme asus pour les cm et cartes graphiques et samsung pour les disques durs.

----------

## sebtx

En effet il est assez tentant de mettre quelques euros de +. Mais il est surtout tentant de favoriser de tels assembleurs par rapport aux concurrents windows limited.

Je pense acheter ce PC chez eux car la config du Pc me semble très bien, et de plus il est évolutif, on n'est pas limité par le fait que c'est du matériel assemblé tout en un.

En tout cas, merci pour vos réponses rapides, si quelqu'un d'autre à une expérience à faire partager je suis à l'écoute :p

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne sais pas si tu as lu un post récent sur ce forum concernant mon achat d'un portable sans Windows, totalement compatible GNU/Linux avec un processeur AMD (nettement plus coopératif que Intel avec le projet LinuxBIOS) et une carte graphique ATI (qui cache moins les spécifications de leurs cartes que nVidia).

La solution : HP NX6125 vendu avec une Mandriva sur la boutique en ligne de Carrefour.

La grosse différence avec un portable sur mesure avec keynux est le prix (759 TTC) ! Le matériel n'est pas dernier cri mais j'ai toujours pensé qu'il valait mieux acheter du moyen de gamme deux fois moins cher mais deux fois plus fréquemment...

Je l'ai commandé. Si les délais sont respectés, je l'aurai demain. Je t'en dirai des nouvelles si cela t'intéresse.

----------

## Scullder

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas si tu as lu un post récent sur ce forum concernant mon achat d'un portable sans Windows, totalement compatible GNU/Linux avec un processeur AMD (nettement plus coopératif que Intel avec le projet LinuxBIOS) et une carte graphique ATI (qui cache moins les spécifications de leurs cartes que nVidia).
> 
> La solution : HP NX6125 vendu avec une Mandriva sur la boutique en ligne de Carrefour.
> 
> La grosse différence avec un portable sur mesure avec keynux est le prix (759 TTC) ! Le matériel n'est pas dernier cri mais j'ai toujours pensé qu'il valait mieux acheter du moyen de gamme deux fois moins cher mais deux fois plus fréquemment...
> ...

 

Tout dépend de l'utilisation que t'en fais, c'est le problème quand on trouve des pc avec Linux ou sans os, en général, c'est de l'entrée de gamme ou au mieux du moyen de gamme. Pour Intel et AMD, je suis d'accord, sauf que les performances entre les deux vont du simple au double par rapport au core 2 duo, pour une différence de prix pas si grande, donc vala quoi.

Je pense plutôt qu'il faut voir en fonction de nos besoins, histoire d'être tranquille avec le pc pendant un petit moment.

Rien de plus frustrant que de se trouver limité par son PC.

Enfin je dis ça, mais je reste avec un pc fixe pour des raisons de coût. ^^

Sinon ça m'intéresse quand même de savoir si tout ton matos est supporté sur ton portable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebtx

L'utilisation du laptop est assez importante. D'une part, hormis compiler le système, il me faut une machine qui tient la route.

Déjà je veux du long terme. Je ne veux pas changer de machine toutes les 5 minutes. Le pc proposé étant très évolutif, je pense que c'est un bon choix. 

Ensuite, pour lutilisation il me faut un bon processeur et une bonne carte graphique. Je veux pouvoir faire ce que je veux de cette machine. Les utilisations courantes étant regarder la TNT, faire du montage video, audio, développer des logiciels et jouer. Je souhaite également me servir de Beryl en temps normal.

Je préfère quand même nvidia à ATI, malgré qu'ils fournissent moins de specs. D'abord parce-que j'ai toujours trouvé que la qualité graphique de nvidia par rapport à ATI est bien meilleure. Ensuite, chez nvidia ils font des drivers complets, supportant même beryl sans avoir à utiliser aiglx. Enfin, la stabilité des drivers est meilleure que celle des ATI. De toute façon, rien ne m'empêchera si il le faut de changer ma carte nvidia contre une autre (ATI ou intel) si jamais ça ne fonctionne pas comme je voudrais. C'est l'avantage d'un matériel évolutif  :Wink: 

----------

## sebtx

Salut @ tous,

Ayé c'est le grand jour, j'ai enfin mon laptop devant moi. Je dois desuite dire que je suis impressionné par le design. Mais ce qui est remarquable c'est le silence qui règne, on entend à peine les ventilos :p

Bon bref, pour l'instant j'en suis à l'étape "installation de gentoo" après quelques déboires avec la carte ethernet. Espérons que cela fonctionne. En ce moment j'effectue l'install à la main à partir d'un liveCD aurox. Espérons que tout sera correctement géré, mais je ne me fais pas de soucis.

Concernant le boitier, il a l'air solide et surtout bien conçu. Le seul truc c'est que par rapport à l'ancien l'agencement du clavier change et j'ai un peu de mal à m'y habituer. La suite dans quelques jours je pense...

Ah euh tiens aussi je suis surpris de la rapidité du SATA. même sur un portable.

Si quelqu'un a des questions je suis à l'écoute en attendant + d'infos sur le fonctionnement de ma gentoo.

----------

## kopp

Quand même, je viens de jetter un oeil sur leur site : c'ext même excessivement cher. J'ai regardé un peu et c'est quand même excessivement cher : pour une configuration presque équivalent à mon Dell, il y a en gros 350 de différence. ça fait quand même 30% ! Sans compter que la batterie fournie par keynux semble limitée en performance (jusqu'à 2h30 qu'ils disent..., je fais facilement plus de 6h). Bon je reconnais que la qualité de finition du Dell est à revoir niveau plastiques etc, mais l'ensemble tient bien la route.

Je trouve que ça fait quand même cher le supplément pour avoir un truc sans logiciels (donc avec des frais en moins !)

J'espère pour toi que la finition relève le niveau du reste ou alors que tu as les moyens pour cette différence.

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Bah niveau finition franchement j'ai rien à dire dessus. On verra si ça tient la route.

Sinon mes impressions générales:

La carte wifi fonctionne. Même si je ne trouve pas le pilote des plus pratiques. Puisqu'il faut charger le driver après avoir appuyé sur le bouton pour activer le wifi. Cela dit le driver a l'air de bien fonctionner. Je dispose des modes: Managed, Ad-hoc et Monitor.

Le bluetooth est lui aussi fonctionnel. Je l'ai testé aujourd'hui et le driver est nickel (intégré au noyau).

La carte graphique est une nvidia Geforce Go 7950 GTX. Là, aussi rien à voir avec mon ATI radeon 9600. Franchement chapeau nvidia. J'avais jamais vu de la 3D aussi jolie et aussi fluide.

Le player mp3/CDA "Dj" en façade n'a en théorie pas besoin du système. Cependant, si on s'amuse à tripatouiller les boutons (play, pause, etc etc) dans Xev, ils renvoient des keycodes. Pareil pour les boutons web, mail & co. Ils sont donc utilisables pour contrôler les applis.

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore fait fonctionner: le port ExpressCard, le lecteur de cartes mémoires et la webcam intégrée. Je vais y bosser dans la semaine en fonction de mon temps libre.

Une chose frustrante aussi, est le refus du noyau à détecter mon lecteur CDROM, malgré les efforts consacrés. Mais je ne renonce pas. Je vais tester le noyal 2.6.19 et voir si ça améliore les choses.

L'ACPI  a l'air de très bien fonctionner, avec un suivi de la batterie et des températures (au moins celle du proco).

La carte son fonctionne bien malgré une petite "faiblesse" du niveai sonore. Mais là encore la qualité du matériel ne fait aucun doute.

Sur ce PC j'apprécie aussi la finition et les grilles "fines" placées à l'entrée du circuit de ventilation. Peut-être cela évitera-t'il le débouchage à la main du circuit de ventilation...

Et j'ai failli oublier la carte ethernet qui fonctionne très bien aussi (rtl8169).

Voilà voilà. Pour le moment donc Keynux me semble être très bien même si certains peuvent le trouver cher.

Ce qui compte pour moi c'est d'avoir un PC fiable, et qui soit de bonne qualité. 

J'ai apprécié aussi la mention RoHS (qui veut dire que le procédé de soudage des composants est "sans plomb"). Qu'on me corrige si je raconte des bêtises :p

Je reste à l'écoute pour les questions et les remarques éventuelles  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Oua, une 7950 dans un portable!!! Il n'a pas chaud ????

Sinon t'as du bol, j'ai une 8168 en carte ethernet et je dois me taper le module sur le site realtek qui est TRES long à charger.

----------

## nico_calais

Desolé, je n'ai pas vu ce topic avant.

Au boulot, on a acheté 3 portables keynux il y a bien 2 mois maintenant.

Il me semble que ce sont des studio DX (Dual Core, 1GO RAM, carte graphique de m****, mais c'est pour le boulot   :Wink:  )

On a commandé par téléphone. Par internet, t'es bligé de choisir un O/S alors qu'au téléphone, tu peux demander sans O/S. 

Pour l'instant, j'en suis content, mais si jamais tu te faire quelques jeux 3D en même temps...c'est mort. 

Si tu veux plus de détails, hesites pas à me contacter  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

nico_calais: sur leur site, tu peux choisir "sans système d'exploitation".

sebtx: tu as quoi comme controleur ? C'est un Core Duo avec de l'ICH7 ? Si oui, il faut que tu actives le scsi cdrom et que tu désactives tout ce qui concerne le PATA pour ton cdrom. J'avais pareil !

----------

## sebtx

Oui, parfaitement j'ai du ICH7.

J'ai effectivement désactivé tout ce qui concernait le PATA, mais sans + de succès.

Parcontre j'ai lu une autre section du forum où ils parlaient d'un bug lié à grub...

Alors j'ai unmergé grub et emergé lilo. Miracle  :Smile: 

Avant j'avais un boot "aléatoire", c'est-à-dire il arrivait un coup sur trois à monter le disque dur en sata et il ne détectait pas le lecteur cdrom.

Depuis que j'ai mis lilo,  ça fonctionne nickel, et le lecteur CDROM est reconnu impeccablement bien. Parcontre si je m'amuse à transférer un fichier très lourd, tout le système rame, surtout au niveau de l'affichage. Je précise que je n'ai plus aucun driver pata ni IDE. Mon lecteur cdrom est en /dev/sr0

Si quelqu'un a des idées d'optimisation, pour quoi que ce soit, tant au niveau de la carte nvidia que du reste, je suis à l'écoute.

Ah euh aussi concernant le processeur, je savais pas quoi choisir dans la config du noyal. J'ai pris i686, j'espère que j'ai eu raison.

Sinon, pour la webcam j'ai tenté d'installer les pilotes à la main (fameux driver m560x), malheureusement mon noyau 2.6.19-r4 est trop récent. Comme le config.h a bougé, il ne veut pas compiler.

J'y regarderai à l'occasion, à moins que j'attende que les développeurs corrigent le problème. Quoique ça doit pas être bien compliqué à résoudre :p

Je me tâte pour configurer le software suspend (I ou II) et pour mettre un gensplash. Ca aussi à voir.

Sur ce,

@ la prochaine  et merci pour vos réponses  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oua, une 7950 dans un portable!!! Il n'a pas chaud ????
> 
> Sinon t'as du bol, j'ai une 8168 en carte ethernet et je dois me taper le module sur le site realtek qui est TRES long à charger.

 

En parlant de la 8168, j'ai un noyau 2.6.19.1 sur un serveur et le pilote de la 8169 fonctionne bien avec la 8168.

----------

## polytan

Si tu veux du matos a un prix raisonnable avec de la qualite et un service apres-vente irreprochable, va voir sur ce site :

http://www.ww-mmm.de/

Il font des portables dans la section shop (qui est en anglais  :Wink:  ) sur mesures.

Pour la petite histoire, je faisais parti de l'assoc Lolica (Logiciels Libres en Champagne Ardennes) et le president avait une machine de chez eux : suport linux extra, recu en 8 jours et tout marche nikel.

Voila, un bon plan quoi (meme si l'adresse du site est un peu barbare ...)

----------

## polytan

Ah, et puis, pour la petite histoire, ehehhehehe, on dit un noyau, pas un noyal ...   :Wink: 

----------

## sebtx

Lol je sais mais ça m'amuse de dire Noyal  :Smile: 

Bon alors après quelques jours de tests, j'ai eu quelques soucis mais tout fonctionne impeccable.

Des fois le disque sata n'est pas détecté mais c'est très rare. k3b reconnait bien le graveur et je tenterai de graver un DVD-rw cd week-end si j'ai du temps.

Concernant le port irda j'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner grâce au module nsc_ircc en prenant la précaution de faire un setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none avant de le charger

(à mettre dans le /etc/modules.d/irda par exemple: pre-install nsc_ircc setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none)

Donc pour résumer, il ne reste plus que la webcam et le lecteur de cartes mémoires...

la webcam a un driver mais il ne supporte pas encore le noyau 2.6.19  :Sad: 

mais ça viendra  :Smile: 

Concernant la config, j'en suis tout à fait satisfait. Ce PC me donne entière satisfaction. et puis euh 512 Mo de Vram dédiée c'est + que confortable pour jouer à Nexuiz  :Smile: 

d'ailleurs tiens en parlant de carte graphique, faut que je voie pour la sortie TV avec ma nvidia et le pilote proprio  :Smile: 

et euh y'a un moyen de savoir si le port pciexpress travaille bien en mode 16x ?

le seul défaut qu'il y a de flagrant sur ce PC est le fait que le ressort d'une des "manettes" de déblocage de l'écran (à l'ouverture) ne fait pas son office. mais c'est pas grave et ça ne gêne en rien le fonctionnement du PC.

J'apprécie beaucoup le délicat geste d'offrir une sacoche estampillée Keynux à l'achat, évitant ainsi d'aller en acheter une. elle me parait être d'excellente facture...

Voilà pour les news  :Smile: 

----------

## sebtx

Salut @ tous

Petite mise à jour du topic. Je viens à l'instant de graver un DVD-RW. j'ai gravé 2,7Go en 19 minutes environ.

Je confirme donc que la gravure fonctionne parfaitement. Le programme utilisé ici est k3b. 

Voilà, un pas de + vers le support à 100%  :Smile: 

----------

## sebtx

Re-Salut

Encore un nouveau message pour signaler que le lecteur de cartes mémoires est fonctionnel avec les cartes SD.

```

06:07.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

Ca c'est le résultat du lspci

Ci-dessous, voici ce que le dit le noyau quand on en insère une:

```

tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 1

mmcblk0: mmc1:9195 S016B 14560KiB 

 mmcblk0: p1

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

mmcblk0: error 4 sending stop command

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 29112

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 3639

```

Quand je regarde dans /dev/disk/by-label/

```

sebtx@gigalaptop ~ $ ls /dev/disk/by-label/

linuxroot  REVIO-SD

```

REVIO-SD est le nom de la carte mémoire de mon appareil numérique. Si j'essaye de la monter ça fonctionne nickel. Donc le lecteur fonctionne bien. Seul bémol, le couple Hal + Dbus n'a pas l'air de détecter grand chose bien que udev prenne en charge la création du périphérique bloc.

J'apprécie de plus en plus Keynux  :Smile: 

Parcontre si quelqu'un a des nouvelles concernant un fonctionnement éventuel de la LED "email" servant à avertir aux windowsiens qu'ils ont des mails je suis preneur  :Smile: 

Concernant la webcam j'ai réussi à charger le module, mais amsn ne veut rien savoir  :Sad: 

Donc je patiente dans l'espoir d'un développement plus poussé du driver  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Pour le lecteur de cartes, même résultat chez moi : pas de montage automatique par hal/gvm. Il semblerait que ce ne soit pas encore pris en compte. Peut-être que ce sont seulement les configs par défaut qui nécessitent d'être modifié, faudrait regarder de plus part. geekounet m'a dit qu'il souffrait du même problème.

De plus chez moi, c'est plutot lent pour lire la carte. C'est plus rapide en passant par le cable usb et l'appareil... donc je garde "au cas où"

Pour ta diode il doit certainement falloir un pilote pour ça, s'il en existe un. Peut-être te renseigner au près d'eux.

Pour la webcam, aucune idée.

----------

## Scullder

En même temps j'ai jamais vu de montage automatique des cartes moi. o_O

C'est comme les disquettes, elles sont montées quand on va dans le lecteur de media de kde et qu'on clique dessus.

----------

## sebtx

Ben même en allant dans le "poste de travail" de gnome ça ne donne rien. Et comme le chemin du périphérique "bloc" n'est pas fixe, ça me parait difficile de faire un fstab utilisable...

----------

## Temet

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> En même temps j'ai jamais vu de montage automatique des cartes moi. o_O
> 
> C'est comme les disquettes, elles sont montées quand on va dans le lecteur de media de kde et qu'on clique dessus.

 

Bah perso quand j'ai mis la carte mémoire de l'APN de ma soeur et de celui d'un pote, j'ai eu le pop up classique comme quand je fous un CD ou une clé usb.

----------

## kopp

C'est plus le même niveau technologique que les disquettes tu sais... De plus, ça le fait très bien sous winwin si je me souviens bien.

Par contre, chez moi le nom du périphérique reste fixe. En tous cas avec ma carte SD. Je sais pas si ça change en changeant de carte.

Temet: chez toi ça marche ? Quel matos ? Quelle config noyau et hal/dbus/... ?

----------

## Temet

Euh, matos, si je me gourre pas dans mon lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:04:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)
> 
> 0000:04:01.2 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
> 
> 0000:04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0

 

Configuration du kernel et hal/dbus tout ça, j'ai rien fait de spécial... j'ai pas de carte mémoire moi. J'ai testé avec l'APN de ma soeur pour voir, ça a marché, je me suis dit : "c'est cool".

----------

## sebtx

Mouai curieux, et j'avoue j'ai pas pensé à prendre de carte mémoire cette semaine. 

Normalement l'automontage avec Hal/Dbus devrait se faire tout seul...

Enfin je sais que ça fonctionne, si un jour je dois me servir de ça, je monterai la carte à la main, connaissant le chemin d'accès.

En tout cas, rien à faire pour la webcam. Le driver doit être trop jeune encore. Pourvu que le projet spca5xx  se penche sur ce chip. C'est un excellent driver...

Je ne vois maintenant pas ce qui manque de supporté sur ce PC. J'hésite à essayer de configurer le software suspend 2. Peut-être un de ces 4 si j'ai du temps.

Bon je n'ai pas encore testé le port pcmcia, mais je vais tenter dès que je trouve quelqu'un qui possède une carte.

La sortie TV avec les pilotes proprio Nvidia ça peut fonctionner sous linux ou pas ? Juste pour savoir si il est nécessaire que je m'achète un adaptateur s-video 9 broches.

----------

## Temet

Sur mon laptop la sortie TV marche (GForce 7300)

----------

## sebtx

Ok ça me rassure. On verra ça quand j'aurai le fameux adaptateur s-video 7 broches vers le s-video 4 ou 5 broches...

Merci pour vos réponses, on avance petit à petit. Ca fait plaisir de voir que tout fonctionne bien. Je suis vraiment satisfait de ce PC portable. Win... a du souci à se faire  :Smile: 

----------

